# George Farmer Workshop Portsmouth



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Hi All, George is doing a workshop Sunday 13 /12/15 at

Arundel Avaries and Fisheries in Portsmouth

I am Going  Can Any other members make it there ?? Would be great to meet you and chatAnd watch George create another stunning Scape


----------



## Andy D (12 Dec 2015)

I am definitely going!!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Andy D said:


> I am definitely going!!


 
Hi Andy, Great  Will be nice to me you 

I have tried to find out the starting time I think its just after 10am ???? gave the shop a ring twice no answer ???


----------



## Andy D (12 Dec 2015)

Start time is 10am. 

Be nice to meet you too!


----------



## cooling (12 Dec 2015)

Ive heard that hes going , but their "fish room" was soooo badly maintained , i walked straight out in disgust . 
So i wont be going


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Dec 2015)

Hi Made it down to Portsmouth. Another great workshop and Scape from George  And thank you to Arundel Avaries and Fisheries for Tea Coffee and Cakes 

Others took photos of the Scape As I forgot my camera again  Nice To meet up with other Ukaps members too. Hi Andy really nice to talk mate 

Thank You George for the warm welcome 

All in all a fantastic day Thank you all


----------



## Andy D (13 Dec 2015)

I really enjoyed it! I loved the scape and it made me want to get a bigger tank.

Really nice to meet George and Roy and catch up with Antoni. 

Here are a couple of poor phone shots:










(Roy - glad you had the UKAPS hoodie on mate. Made it easier to work out who you were! )


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Dec 2015)

Andy D said:


> I really enjoyed it! I loved the scape and it made me want to get a bigger tank.
> 
> Really nice to meet George and Roy and catch up with Antoni.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,Its was nice to meet up with you Always wear the Hoodie   Georges workshops are fab always nice to pick up tips and hints on Aquascaping and planting 

Hi Antoni  So Sorry. I missed your name out  Great to meet you today Wish we had more time to speak.Great job with the planting and helping George create a wonderful Aquascape .


----------



## George Farmer (14 Dec 2015)

Great to see you guys there! I had a lot of fun and Antoni was a legend. 



cooling said:


> Ive heard that hes going , but their "fish room" was soooo badly maintained , i walked straight out in disgust .
> So i wont be going


That's a shame. Agreed, at first sight the place isn't so tidy but the fish health and choice is excellent, as is the staff's knowledge and attitude. I choose these over anything else when visiting a shop.


----------



## Antoni (14 Dec 2015)

It was great fun, hard work, but very satisfying! Great to meet you all there and to catch up with Roy and Andy! We must have more events like that down south


----------

